# Ironmaglabs Gear Creme power recomp



## seabiscuit hogg (Mar 1, 2021)

https://imageshack.com/user/ricandy52


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Mar 1, 2021)

This is a sponsored log of Gear creme. Thanks to Prince and Ironmaglabs for this opportunity.

More info on goals later but my training shall be: 
Monday: legs
Tuesday: cardio
Wednesday: chest & tris
Thursday: cardio
Friday: Back & bis


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm 63 now and have been thru a lot(including covid). More on that tomorrow but I started with 2 pumps of gear creme today and will use dream & grow tonight. Dream and grow is my idea(cuz I like it and I'm old )

Here's my training today:
In the rack squats:
135 X9
185 X6
205 X 5
225 X5
Feet forward squats:
185 X5
205 X5
Seated leg curls:
65 X 10  G10
80 X 10
80 X 10
Leg ext:
120 X  10G10
120 X 10
120 X 10
Seated calf raises:
Reg 125 X  30  G30
Toe in 125 X  30
Toe out125 X 20 (cramped) ouch 
Precore ab machine:
  100X15
  100X15
  100X15


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Mar 2, 2021)

Just did 45 minutes on tread mill today.

My diet for this is a tkd/ckd.
Carbup a bit on the weekends and dextrose pre and during workout.

I weight about 185 starting out. Really don't wanna post my skinny/fat pic until I have an after one.

I had a bout with covid last year which I think enlarged my spleen. Couldn't even do cardio at all for awhile because of this. Besides that, I tore my pec on the right side.

Was prepping to do a power meet and try to get a national record for my age on the 181 weight.

Anyway, my current goal is hit over 300 on bench and get my body looking more like it did.

This is a recomp because I'm only going for 180 and more muscle.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Mar 4, 2021)

Colldn't even bench the bar after tearing my pec.
Chest & back:
Precor bench seat 4:
135 X8
150 X5
165 X5
175 X4
180 X3
185 X2
Precor OHP pronated grip seat5:
105X6 G6
105 X6
105 X6
Machine flies:
85 X 10  G10
85 X 10
85 X10
V bar pushdowns:
110 X 10
120 X8
130 X6
Precor tri ext seat2:
60 X10
60 X10
Rope pushdowns:
70 X10
70 X 10
70 X10
Knee ups:
     15        G15
     15


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Mar 5, 2021)

I had two broken hips in the wreck(gonna have to tell about that again) I have taken deads out and put them back in a few times. Do them mostly in the rack now.
Today's training:
Rack deadlifts:
185 X5
255 X5
255 X5
Stiff leg deads:
135 X10
135 X10
Precor wide-grip pulldowns:
120 X10
120 X10
110 X10
Precor reverse grip pulldowns:
70 X10
70 X10
Facepulls:
80 X10
80 X10
80 X10
Cable lat raise:
30 X 10,10   R&L
30 X10,10
Ez curls cable:
70 X10
80 X10
Rope hammer curls: a
90 X10
90 X10
Precor preacher curls:
60 X10
60 X10
60 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Mar 7, 2021)

I did 50 minutes on stationary bike yesterday for my cardio.
The AI andro was a concern for me at first because They can mess with my joints a bit. This is why I am doing two pumps. Well, that and I want this to last awhile. So far no problems. I will change heavy pushdowns for close grip bench at some point. Also will change from Machine bench to free weights. Have to do this to get my free weight bench goal.
I have some IML nor andro that I will add in later.

I used to do works sets with 315. Of course I was a lot bigger and younger


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Mar 8, 2021)

I got messed up on my prep for leg day and ended up doing one hour on treadmill today. Kinda wanted to flip legs and bench anyway so this helps really. Not skipping leg day just switching days.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Mar 9, 2021)

Chest & back:
Precor bench seat 4:
135 X8
150 X5
165 X5
175 X5
180 X5
185 X5
Precor OHP pronated grip seat5:
105 X6 G6
105 X6
105 X6
Machine flies:
85 X  10 G10
85 X 10
85 X10
V bar push)downs:
120 X10
130 X7
140 X5
Precor tri ext seat2:
60 X10 
60 X10
Rope pushdowns:
70 X10
70 X 10
70 X10
Knee ups:
     15       G15
     15
     15


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Mar 10, 2021)

Old man did volume stretch squats today.
Feet forward squats:
95 X10
115 X10
135 X10
155 X10
175 X10
185 X8
205 X6
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Mar 13, 2021)

I did one hour on stationary bike yesterday. I couldn't do cardio Thursday cuz my legs were sore from all those squats.

Added in some 4-andro and epi that I had in a concoction I made in a pumpspray bottle. That ups the 4-andro the about 125 mgs and epi to 100.
Today I did back and bis:
Rack deadlifts:
185 X8
225 X6
255 X5
275 X3
305 X1
Stiff leg deads:
185 X5
185 X5
Precor wide-grip pulldowns:
120 X8   G8
120 X8
120 X6
Precor reverse grip pulldowns:
80 X10
80 X10
Facepulls:
80 X10
80 X10
80 X10
Cable lat raise:
30 X  10,10  R&L
30 X10,10
Ez curls cable:
80 X10
80 X10
Rope hammer curls: 
90 X10
90 X10
Precor preacher curls:
60 X10
60 X10
60 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Mar 15, 2021)

Monday's still everyone's bench day
 Will probably be flipping legs back to Monday.
Chest & back:
Precor bench seat 4:
135 X8
155 X5
170 X5
180 X5
185 X5
185 X5
Precor OHP pronated grip seat5:
105 X6 G6
105 X6
105 X6
Machine flies:
85 X 10  G10
85 X 10
85 X10
V bar push)downs:
120 X10
130 X8
140 X6
Precor tri ext seat2:
60 X10
60 X10
Rope pushdowns:
80 X10
80 X 10
80 X10
Knee ups:
   18        G18
   18
   18


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Mar 17, 2021)

Should say that I started IML Nor Andro at 2 caps(100 mg) on Monday.
I did an hour cardio yesterday bike and treadmill.

Here's today's leg day:

In the rack squats:
135 X10
185 X8
205 X 6
225 X5
Feet forward squats:
205 X5
205 X5
Seated leg curls:
80 X10   G10
80 X 10
80 X 10
Leg ext:
120 X10  G10
120 X 10
120 X 10
Standing calf raises:
Reg 135 X 20   G20
Toe in 135 X  20
Toe out135 X 20 
Precore ab machine:
  100X17   G17
  100X17
  100X17


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Mar 19, 2021)

I didn't get to do cardio yesterday so I did an hour on bike today.
My calves were destroyed from the standing calf raises so it was ok.

Think I'll change it to this:
Monday: back & bis
Wednesday: chest & tris
Friday: legs
Had to do something about international bench day anyway.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Mar 23, 2021)

Monday will be back & bis from now on. Here's yesterday's workout:
Rack deadlifts:
185 X10
235 X5
255 X3  G5
255 X4
255 X3
Stiff leg deads:
185 X5
185 X5
Precor wide-grip pulldowns:
120 X  8 G8
120 X7
120 X8
Precor reverse grip pulldowns:
80 X10
80 X10
Facepulls:
80 X10
80 X10
80 X10
Cable lat raise:
30 X10,10   
25 X10,10
Ez curls cable:
80 X10
80 X10
Rope hammer curls: 
90 X10
90 X10
Precor preacher curls:
60 X10
60 X10
60 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Mar 24, 2021)

Hour on bike yesterday, chest & tris today:
Precor bench seat 4:
135 X8
155 X5
170 X5
180 X5
185 X4
200 X2
Precor OHP pronated grip seat5:
105 X8 G7
105 X7
105 X8
Machine flies:
85 X 10   G10
85 X 10
85 X10
V bar pushdowns:
120 X10
130 X7
140 X5
Precor tri ext seat2:
60 X10
60 X10
Rope pushdowns:
80 X10
80 X 10
80 X10
Knee ups:
     21      G21
     21
     21


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Mar 26, 2021)

Had to do a lot of things yesterday and didn't train. I was tied up a bit to day but did get in my hour of cardio.
Going to do 10 sets of feet forward squats for leg day tomorrow.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Mar 27, 2021)

Feet forward squats:
115 X10
135 X10
155 X8
175 X6
185 X5
205 X5
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Mar 29, 2021)

When I tore my pec it destroyed my bench. I think it's coming along well. I couldn't even bench the bar so this is not bad.
The good thing is it tore in the muscle
and not off the bone. The muscle is coming back well. Has a weird gap but oh well.

Chest & tris:
Precor bench seat 4:
135 X8
155 X5
170 X5
185 X4
200 X2
205 X2
Precor OHP pronated grip seat5:
105 X 8 G8
105 X8
105 X8
Machine flies:
85 X 10   G10
85 X 10
85 X10
V bar pushdowns:
120 X10
130 X8
140 X6
Precor tri ext seat2:
60 X10
60 X10
Rope pushdowns:
80 X10
80 X 10
80 X10
Knee ups:
   24        G24
   24


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Mar 31, 2021)

Deadlifts coming along nicely. Pretty good strength stack here. 
Rack deadlifts:
185 X8
235 X6
255 X 5 G5
275 X5
285 X5
Stiff leg deads:
185 X8
185 X8
Precor wide-grip pulldowns:
120 X  8 G8
120 X8
120 X8
Precor reverse grip pulldowns:
80 X9
80 X9
Facepulls:
80 X10
80 X10
80 X10
Cable lat raise:
30 X  10,10      R&L
30 X10,10
Ez curls cable:
80 X10
80 X10
Rope hammer curls: 
90 X10
90 X10
Precor preacher curls:
60 X10
60 X10
60 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Apr 2, 2021)

I did an hour on stationary yesterday and Tuesday. My rested heart rate is in low 60s and hitting in 50s sometimes.
My BW is 180 already so that’s good. Strength is going up and fat down so recomp is happening.


----------



## zillagraybeard (Apr 2, 2021)

So how to you think its working overall?


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Apr 2, 2021)

Seems to be a really nice stack. I'm coming back from the covid virus, a peck tear and gyms being closed. This is helping my recovery quite well.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Apr 2, 2021)

Leg day today.
In the rack squats:
135 X10
185 X8
225 X 5
225 X5
Feet forward squats:
225 X5
225 X5
Seated leg curls:
80 X10   G10
80 X 10
80 X 10
Leg ext:
120 X10  G10
120 X 10
120 X 10
Standing calf raises:
Reg 135 X20    G20
Toe in 135 X 20 
Toe out135 X 20
Precore ab machine:
  100X 17  G17
  100X17
  100X17


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Apr 5, 2021)

Decided to keep chest on international bench day. Not ready for free weights yet anyway. My shoulder was separated in the wreck in 2008. I had to have my arm in a sling for months. I think it popped out and back in when I tore my pec. There's a knot on top of it. 
Its sad because I was all over the national untested bench record for my age 
in the 181 class.
When I get to 5X5 at 185 on machine, I will start back on free weights for bench.

Monday workout:
Chest & tris:
Precor bench seat 4:
135 X8
185 X3
185 X4
175 X5
170 X5
165 X5
Precor OHP pronated grip seat5:
105 X8  G8
105 X8
105 X8
Machine flies:
85 X 10  G10
85 X 10
85 X10
V bar pushdowns:
120 X10
130 X7
140 X5
Precor tri ext seat2:
60 X10
60 X10
Rope pushdowns:
80 X10
80 X 10
80 X10
Knee ups:
    21    G21
    21      
    21


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Apr 6, 2021)

Did an hour of cardio on bike today. I'm really thinking about doing a follow up log of R-andro, 4-andro and epi. This really needs to continue.
This one wouldn't be sponsored but I owe IML one anyway.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Apr 7, 2021)

They said my dream and grow was delivered today but it wasn't there. I had to have a box when I lived in the hood but here?
Might get it tomorrow. They sometimes do that with two day because they don't wanna tell on their self. We'll see. Already had one I never got. Guess I might have to get a box.
Anyway, here's today's workout:
Rack deadlifts:
185 X8
225 X6
275 X5  G5
285 X5
305 X1 shit
Stiff leg deads:
205 X5
205 X5
Precor wide-grip pulldowns:
120 X 8  G8
120 X9
Precor seated (pronated grip)rows:
80 X8
80 X10
80 X10
Facepulls:
80 X10
80 X10
80 X10
Cable lat raise:
30 X 10,10       
30 X10,10
Ez curls cable:
80 X10
80 X10
Rope hammer curls: 
100 X10
100 X10
Precor preacher curls:
65 X10
65 X10
65 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Apr 8, 2021)

They put my package on the back porch steps so all is good. Can you tell I like my Dream and Grow? I'm doing an hour on stationary today. Not going to take it up another notch cuz leg day is tomorrow and thinking about doing the 10 set squat thing.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Apr 9, 2021)

This gear creme keeps pumping. I'm down to 4 of the nor andro. Should be fine until I start the next. Probably will be a lean gainer with the R-andro.
I'll do a review of the gear creme soon
Anyway here's my workout for today:

Feet forward squats:
135 X10
155 X8
175 X6
185 X6
205 X5
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5
225 X5


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Apr 13, 2021)

Had a bit of that tennis elbow thing doing tris. That little bit of nor andro was helping apparently.

Yesterday's workout:

Chest & tris:
Precor bench seat 4:
135 X9
185 X4
185 X5
175 X5
170 X5
165 X5
Precor OHP pronated grip seat5:
105 X 8 G8
105 X8
105 X8
Machine flies:
85 X 10  G10
85 X 10
85 X10
V bar pushdowns:
120 X10
130 X8
140 X5
Precor tri ext seat2:
60 X10
60 X10
Rope pushdowns:
80 X10
80 X 10
80 X10
Knee ups:
    21    G21
    21    
    21


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Apr 14, 2021)

I did an hour on the stationary yesterday and today. The plan was deadlifts today but the pain from the hips was kinda nasty.
You guys that have followed my logs know about the wreck and broken hips. 

I had a total of nine broken bones in 2008 and it still messes with me sometimes. I took some kratom before the bike so probably got a nice GH pulse. Should have got some more of the nor andro but oh well. I will do deads tomorrow.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Apr 15, 2021)

Back & bis today:
Rack deadlifts:
185 X8
255 X5
255 X5
255 X5
Stiff leg deads:
225 X5
225 X5
Precor wide-grip pulldowns:
120 X9   G9
120 X9
1Precor seated (pronated grip)rows:
100 X10
100 X10
100 X10
Facepulls:
80 X10
80 X10
80 X10
Cable lat raise:
30 X   10,10    
30 X10,10
Ez curls cable:
80 X10
80 X10
Rope hammer curls: 
100 X10
100 X10
Precor preacher curls:
65 X10
65 X10
65 X10


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Apr 17, 2021)

I did crazy volume on the leg press today. 10 X 10 followed by 5 X 5 and 3 X 1. I couldnt do the last one rep and it was only 315.
Will be doing a review soon. I think this is day 47? Supposed to be 100 pumps so that's pretty straight.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Apr 19, 2021)

I will do a review tomorrow. Can tell already this log has helped quite a bit and I have a R- Andro and 4-andro cycle put together to follow this one with a lean gainer. This Samsung A11 piece of crap didn't even take my skinny fat pic so no use trying to show progress but this has been a good one.

Chest & tris:
Precor bench seat 4:
135 X8
185 X5
180 X5
175 X5
170 X5
165 X5
Precor OHP pronated grip seat5:
105 X8 G8
105 X8
105 X8
Machine flies:
85 X10  G10
85 X 10
85 X10
V bar pushdowns:
120 X10
130 X8
140 X6
Precor tri ext seat2:
65 X10
60 X10
Rope pushdowns:
80 X10
80 X 10
80 X10
Knee ups:
     21   G21
     21 
    21


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Apr 20, 2021)

I'm  not gonna try to get fancy with my review but will say the IML Gear Creme is a really nice stack. It would have been better for a cut than my goals but still helped a lot.
I have recomped a bit and strength is coming along.
The dry compounds and the 7-dhea are great for getting hard & lean. The AI keeps it quite dry also. If you are going to cut for summer this would probably a good stack to use.

I am going to do a R-andro/4-andro stack in my next to keep working on getting my power back.


----------

